# Problem bei der Knopflerfischinstallation



## Shams (17. Mrz 2014)

Ich habe das Eclipse Knopflerfish-Plugin installiert, habe dann Knopflerfisch heruntergeladen, und dann einen Doppelklick auf die .jar gemacht, der Wizard erschien, soweit alles ok.

Dann hingegen wollte ich die Framework.jar ausführen, damit der Knopflerfish-Desktop erscheint. Ich habe Win 7, kA ob das daran liegt, aber es kam folgende Fehlermeldung:

"java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Failed to read packages1.7.txt ..."

...

Ich habe gegooglet, aber ich bin zu keinen vernünftigen Schluss gekommen. In dem Verzeichnis osgi, wo sich auch die Framework.jar befindet, habe ich eine solche Textdatei nicht gefunden.

Hat jemand ne Idee, was da falsch sein kann?


----------



## Tobse (17. Mrz 2014)

Shams hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe das Eclipse Knopflerfish-Plugin installiert, habe dann Knopflerfisch heruntergeladen, und dann einen Doppelklick auf die .jar gemacht, der Wizard erschien, soweit alles ok.
> 
> Dann hingegen wollte ich die Framework.jar ausführen, damit der Knopflerfish-Desktop erscheint. Ich habe Win 7, kA ob das daran liegt, aber es kam folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ...



Entweder ist die Datei nicht da, oder die Jar kann nicht darauf zugreiffen. Poste bitte mal den ganzen Stack-Trace (genauer gesagt, mich interessiert die Cause-Exception, falls es eine gibt).


----------



## Shams (17. Mrz 2014)

Also die Datei ist nicht da, und ich habe freilich auch per Google nach dieser gefahndet, aber ich habe sie nicht gefunden. Über die Suchfunktion konnte ich sie auch nicht finden:

packages1.7.txt habe ich auch in die Windows7-Suchfunktion eingegeben, ohne Erfolg.

Hier der Trace:

java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Failed to read packages1.7.txt: java.io.File
NotFoundException: packages1.7.txt (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht f
inden)
        at org.knopflerfish.framework.SystemBundle.addSysPackagesFromFile(System
Bundle.java:267)
        at org.knopflerfish.framework.SystemBundle.<init>(SystemBundle.java:129)

        at org.knopflerfish.framework.Framework.<init>(Framework.java:361)
        at org.knopflerfish.framework.Main.main(Main.java:188)
Error: New Framework failed!


----------

